# Falscher name



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich vorgestern auf einer flirtseite registriert. bi der registrierung gab ich richtige angabenan. 
dort schriebmich ein kerl an und war ziehmlich aufdringlich und wollte sich mit mir treffen. ihm gab ich einen falschen namen aus schutz und eine falsche adresse. als er zum zwischentreffpunkt kam hatte er noch 2 männer dabei. also bin ich ungesehen abgehauen. nun habe ich über eine freundin erfahren das er mich wegen betrugs anzeigen möchte. geht das? es heißt doch immer gebe deine persöhnlichen daten nie herraus.

danke im vorraus

lg


----------



## Heiko (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

Worin soll denn der Betrug bestehen?
Was war ausgemacht?


----------



## physicus (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

Die Geschichte klingt etwas verworren, aber:


1) Sind Deine Daten auf dieser Seite einsehbar?

2) Falls NEIN, kommt es darauf an, wie sich der Seitenbetreiber verhält. Gibt es dort die Möglichkeit Stalking zu melden?

3) Woher kennt Deine Freundin diesen Mann und hat erfahren, dass er Dich anzeigen möchte?

Ich denke, dass eine Anzeige von ihm wenig Chancen hat. Und um sicher zu sein, suche einen Anwalt auf, der Erfahrung hat, Opfer von Straftaten zu vertreten. Für mein Gefühl hattest Du nämlich Glück, dass Dir nichts passiert ist, die 2 weiteren Männer passen nicht zu einem normalen Date! 



Für die Zukunft rate ich Dir:

1) Wenn dir ein Mann zu aufdringlich wird, blockiere ihn und/oder melde ihn an die Seitenbetreiber

2) I G N O R I E R E N!!  Einfach nicht darauf reagieren!

3) Das erste Treffen immer an einem neutralen Ort, wie ein Restaurant oder Cafe. Du solltest es schon vorher kennen und idealerweise hat es 2 Ausgänge (um ungesehen verschwinden zu können).

4) Bevor Du wieder zu einem Date gehst, erkundige Dich über Möglichkeiten zur Selbstverteidigung und wie rechtlich mit deren Einsatz aussieht.


LG
P


----------



## blackdragon1981 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

so habe mich jetzt mal registriert. ganz einfach meine freundinkennt ihn da er sie dort auch angeschrieben hat und ihr auch avoncen gemacht hat. sie hat ihn angerufen. daher weiß ich das alles. natürlich nur mit rufnummer unterdrückt.
ausgemacht war der treffpunkt an einem öffentlichen ort. aber er wollte dann unbedingt meine adresse haben also gab ich ihm eine falsche. ja und dann kam er halt mit 2 anderen männern und hat jetzt zu mener freundin gesagt er möchte mich anzeigen er läßt sich nicht verarschen und wenn seine leute mich bekommen ist was los. 
selbstverteidigung kann ich, habe ichmal ein paar jahre gemacht auch gleichzeitig mehreres. anwenden darf man es wenn man es wie ich im verein gemacht hat nur wenn man mindestens 3 mal warnt. aber wer kommt im notfall schon dazu. meine daten sind nicht einsehbar. bin auch dort gelöscht. habe ich sofort gemacht als ich gemarkt habe was sache ist. die seite war flirtlife. meine freundin hat ihn dort auch gemeldet mittlerweile weil er auch sie bedrohte. er weiß aber nicht das wir uns kennen.


----------



## physicus (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

Hallo!


Das hört sich für mich - im günstigsten Fall - nach verletztem Ego an. Aber nachdem Deine Freundin auch schon bedroht wurde, ist er wohl nicht ungefährlich. 

Ich kann nur raten, dass Ihr Euch in einem Frauenzentrum beraten lässt.  Dort seid Ihr besser aufgehoben als hier. Dein Problem passt nicht ganz in diesen Bereich. 


Ich sehe das Ganze so:

Bei einem Date versetzt werden, gehört zum normalen Risiko im Leben.
Bedroht werden - kann von einer strafbaren Handlung gefolgt werden. 
Sammelt alle Daten und Informationen, die ihr über ihn habt und nehmt sie zum Frauenzentrum oder zur kriminalpolizeilichen Beratung mit, und falls Euch dort geraten wird, eine Anzeige zu stellen, zögert nicht! 
Euch ist zwar nichts passiert, aber das heisst nicht, dass andere Frauen so viel Glück hatten oder haben werden.

Für mich ist - eine falsche Adresse zu nennen - kein Betrug sondern eine vernünftige Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Vor allem nach diesen Informationen.

LG
P


Ein paar Links zur Ergänzung:
Saferinternet.at - Themen - Belästigung
Saferinternet.at - Themen - Partnersuche


----------



## blackdragon1981 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

ja danke für die antwort. ich habe mittlerweile noh andere getroffen die schon realen kontakt zu ihm hatten. habe auch gerade mit einem anwalt gesprochen und der sagte das gleiche wie du. ich soll sofort anzeige erstellen und sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen. werde ich auch tun. danke für die hilfe. habe recht viele daten von ihm name nachname telefonummer alter wohnort.... adresse bekomme ich noch von bekannten. vielen dank auch


----------



## physicus (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

Gut!

Sind seine Daten real? Insbesondere seine Adresse? Das würde der Polizei dann Arbeit abnehmen. 

Überlege Dir auch, wie Deine Vorsichtsmaßnahmen aussehen und halte sie geheim. 
ein paar Vorschläge:
- Wege (Arbeit, Einkaufen) verändern
- Könnte ich meine Tasche als Morgenstern verwenden?
- Schirm?
- Besuch und Beratung im Waffengeschäft...


LG
P


----------



## blackdragon1981 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

ja seine daten sind real wie gesagt habe welche kennengelernt die ihn real kennen lernten und alle warnten mich pass auf er ist zu allem fähig. die arten der verteidigung kenne ich und was man alles benutzen und wie man es benutzen kann. wie gesagt bin kampfsportlerin. bisher mußte ich es zwar noch nie ernsthaft einsetzen ausser bei wettkämpfen. wie man im ernstfall reagiert und was man dann noch weiß hatte ich bisher zum glück noch nie erfahren müssen.  werde auf jedenfall auf der hut sein und auch im dunkeln draussen alleine vermeiden. nur gut das mein hund aufmerksam ist und auch  ich verteidigt im notfall. mich darf nichtmal einer aus spaß nen klaps geben ohne das er ausrastet. ok habe sie auch darauf getrillt wenn ich erhlich bin. man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*



blackdragon1981 schrieb:


> selbstverteidigung kann ich, habe ichmal ein paar jahre gemacht auch gleichzeitig mehreres. anwenden darf man es wenn man es wie ich im verein gemacht hat nur wenn man mindestens 3 mal warnt. aber wer kommt im notfall schon dazu.



Das mit dem "3-mal warnen" halte ich für ein Gerücht. Das Notwehrrecht gesteht speziell einer Frau eine Selbstverteidigung ohne "Ankündigung" zu. So etwas wäre ja auch vollkommen weltfremd. Jeder, der sich auch nur andeutungsweise in der Materie auskennt, weiß, dass so etwas purer Selbstmord wäre. Schneller hast Du den Unterkiefer gebrochen, als dass Du "Papp" sagen kannst.
Speziell bei gleich 3 Angreifern müsstest Du auch schon verdammt gut sein, um als Frau eine reelle Chance zu haben. Das geht nur mit wirklich guten Nahkampf-Kenntnissen, aber wenn man mal "ein paar Jahre" was gemacht hat, und dann nicht mehr, sollte man auch sein eigenes Risiko nicht falsch einschätzen.
Wenn Du einen Hund dabeihast (und der scheint ja auch eher kein Zwergpinscher zu sein...  ), dann ist das nie verkehrt. Da trauen sich die wenigsten Angreifer dran.

Insofern war mit Sicherheit Deine Entscheidung, Dich nicht zu erkennen zu geben, goldrichtig. Kein Mann, der ein ernsthaftes "Date" mit einer Frau sucht, kommt gleich mit 2 männlichen Begleitern. Die können nichts Gutes im Schilde geführt haben.
Ein Straftatbestand besteht in Deinem Verhalten natürlich auch in keinem Fall, wie oben bereits dargelegt.
Ich würde auch dringend den Chatbetreiber informieren. Immer wieder gibt es Typen, die im Internet auf Opferfang gehen.

Wenn der Typ auch nur irgendwie ermittelbar ist, würde ich die Polizei informieren.


----------



## blackdragon1981 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

also das mit dem 3 ml warnen habe ich so gelernt. ich werde angegriffen und wehre ab und warne gleichzeitig, aber nur bei einem gleichstarken gegner. bei mehreren und überlegenen gegnern darf man ohne zu zögern anwenden. klar mit 3 männern kann ich es nicht aufnehmen. evtl mit einem in solch einer situation. nein mein hund ist kein zwergpinscher  ein boxer. der seitenbetreiber wurde informiert und das von jetzt insgesamt 4 frauen aber keine reaktion bisher. er treibt weiter dort sein unwesen aber die frauen schreiben sich untereinander. ich selber habe mich noch gestern abend gelöscht aber meine freundin ist noch da. und die wird regelmäßig bombardiert von frauen die auch mit ihm erfahrungen machten. sie wird sich aber auch heute noch löschen. von mir kennt er nur den ort wo ich wohne aber nicht mal das wirklich da es nur ein zugehöriger ort ist sprich ortsteil. also kann er mich gar nicht so schnell ausfindig machen. meinte auch der anwalt. allerdings behauptete er ja das er alle infos hat von mir da er ein hacker wäre. aber der anwalt meinte das er da nicht rankommt, da der seintenbetreiber keine infos an privatpersonen rausgeben darf.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*



blackdragon1981 schrieb:


> allerdings behauptete er ja das er alle infos hat von mir da er ein hacker wäre.



Das ist i.d.R. aufgeblasenes, blödsinniges Geschwätz. Das sind in aller Regel aufgeblasene, proteingemästete Macker, die auf ihrem privaten PC es gerade noch fertigbringen, Windows ordnungsgemäß hoch- und runterzufahren, und halbwegs das Internet zu bedienen. Vom Hacken haben die normalerweise so viel Ahnung, wie ein Ochse vom Klavierspielen.

Die Datenbanken der Flirt-Provider sind i.d.R. gut geschützt, ein Hacken ist nicht so einfach möglich (mit wohl sehr wenigen Ausnahmen). Die Herausgabe von Daten seitens des Flirt-Providers gibt es nur auf richterlichen Beschluß an einen Staatsanwalt, aber natürlich niemals an den Macker. :sun:
Der kann Dir gar nichts.


----------



## blackdragon1981 (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Falscher name*

rofl das war gut... ja aber soviel weiß ich ja auch ok halbwegs zumindest. ich wünsche noch einen schönen sonntag


----------

